# All seems to be configured properly, but still can't use Intel 3945ABG Wireless



## Buddah_Finga (Jan 15, 2011)

Good day everybody! First of all - I am noobie. I've read FreeBSD Handbook (chapter _31.3 Wireless Networking_), checked this forum, looked for tips in the internet. But my Intel 3945ABG do not want to work :\.

I use _FreeBSD-8.1-RELEASE-i386_

*# pciconf -lv | grep -B3 network*

```
wpi0@pci0:3:0:0 class=0x028000 card=0x10018086
chip=0x42228086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
     vendor='Intel Corporation'
     device='Intel 3945ABG Wireless LAN Controller (10208086)'
```

And here i post my conf files

1. /boot/loader.conf

```
if_wpi_load="YES"
wlan_ccmp_load="YES"
wlan_tkip_load="YES"
legal.wpi.license_ack=1
```

2. /etc/rc.conf

```
sshd_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
hostname="aspire.freebsd.org"
wlans_wpi0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="ssid MY_SSID WPA DHCP"
```

3. /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

```
network={
        ssid="MY_SSID"
        proto=RSN
        psk="my_password"
}
```

After that I've rebooted the system and tryied to create virtual interface "wlan0" with command 
[cmd=]# ifconfig wlan0 create wlandev wpi0[/cmd] to be able to use [cmd=]# ifconfig wlan0 up scan[/cmd] and [cmd=]# /etc/rc.d/netif start[/cmd]

BUT I receive every time this message :q:

```
ifconfig: SIOCIFCREATE2: Device not found
```
or

```
ifconfig: SIOCIFCREATE2: Device not configured
```
.

By the way, just to check all variants (about which I know), after using of native BSD-driver for my Wi-Fi controller (wpi), I've also tryied to use the Windows driver with the help of the NDIS driver wrapper. All passed very good and I've seen ndis0 adapter after issuing [cmd=]# pciconf -lv | grep -B3 network[/cmd] But I continued to receive the same error messages.

Could anybody help me to solve this problem? 
Thank you.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 16, 2011)

Buddah_Finga said:
			
		

> 1. /boot/loader.conf
> 
> ```
> if_wpi_load="YES"
> ...



The ccmp and tkip modules are in the GENERIC kernel, so usually don't need to be loaded.



> 2. /etc/rc.conf
> 
> ```
> sshd_enable="YES"
> ...



ssid comes from /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf.  A lot of wireless connections take a while to connect, so SYNCDHCP is useful, too:

```
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA SYNCDHCP"
```


----------



## Buddah_Finga (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks, *wblock*. I'll try it. And about explicit 

```
wlan_ccmp_load="YES"
wlan_tkip_load="YES"
```
 config lines I've read in Handbook, so I decided to write them also... . But I think you are right: they are in GENERIC kernel.

Just for additional info about My Wi-Fi: IPv4, DHCP, 802.11g, WPA2-PSK, AES-CCMP.


----------



## Buddah_Finga (Jan 17, 2011)

So... Nothing changed =).

Any ideas?


----------



## bschmidt (Jan 17, 2011)

Can you post a verbose dmesg please?


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 17, 2011)

Hmm.  Not sure what the situation is with the license ack now, but you might try replacing the one in /boot/loader.conf with:

```
legal.[B]intel_[/B]wpi.license_ack=1
```

`% dmesg -a | grep wpi`
might show a message about that.


----------



## Buddah_Finga (Jan 18, 2011)

*bschmidt*, here is my verbose logging. (As far as I know it's the contents of _dmesg.boot_ + booting with verbose logging in Startup menu. Or boot -v. Right?).

The link with my verbose is here (it's simply too large to post it right here on the forum): 

http://pastie.org/private/h46rxhubpndfoe0fyztt6a


And about 
	
	



```
legal.intel_wpi.license_ack=1
```
... yes I know that, and already tried with zero success =).

I think this is something wrong with the command 

```
# ifconfig wlan0 create wlandev wpi0
```

*For example, how I should use it to create pseudo-device for my 'bge0' ethernet card?* It's Broadcom BCM5789 Gigabit Ethernet card, also built-in my laptop.

I can see it with 
	
	



```
# pciconf -lv | grep -B3 network
```
. But cannot use
in 
	
	



```
ifconfig
```
 because I have there only loopback interface, and 2 firewires.

Of course i added to /etc/rc.conf

```
ifconfig_bge0="DHCP"
```

+


```
if_bge_load="YES"
```
 to /boot/loader.conf.


----------



## Buddah_Finga (Jan 18, 2011)

```
wpi0: <Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG> irq 17 at device 0.0 on pci3
wpi0: Driver Revision 20071127
pcib3: wpi0 requested unsupported memory range 0-0xffffffff (decoding 0-0, 0-0)
wpi0: 0x1000 bytes of rid 0x10 res 3 failed (0, 0xffffffff).
wpi0: could not allocate memory resource
device_attach: wpi0 attach returned 6
```

and


```
bge0: <Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet Controller, ASIC rev. 0x004201> irq 18 at device 0.0 on pci4
pcib4: bge0 requested unsupported memory range 0-0xffffffff (decoding 0-0, 0-0)
bge0: 0x10000 bytes of rid 0x10 res 3 failed (0, 0xffffffff).
bge0: couldn't map memory
device_attach: bge0 attach returned 6
```

*Woooow! I can't believe it =).* 
None of my LAN-WLAN controllers supported. So, what should I do? May be I should try again NDIS wrapper to use WinXP drivers, which work great?


----------



## Buddah_Finga (Jan 18, 2011)

My other message with whole *dmesg* file is on the way\ - it's still not moderated.


----------



## Buddah_Finga (Jan 18, 2011)

> May be I should try again NDIS wrapper to use WinXP drivers, which work great?



... Of course I am talking here about work under WinXP system.


----------



## bschmidt (Jan 18, 2011)

Buddah_Finga said:
			
		

> ```
> wpi0: <Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG> irq 17 at device 0.0 on pci3
> wpi0: Driver Revision 20071127
> pcib3: wpi0 requested unsupported memory range 0-0xffffffff (decoding 0-0, 0-0)
> ...



Yeah.. that's what I was not hoping for. That errors come from a flaw in either the PCI-Bridge or ACPI-Bridge code, not related at all to the wpi(4) or bge(4) drivers. There are already quite a bunch of PRs about that.

I doubt that NDIS is able to bypass the issue, because it will want to use the same resources which aren't available to real drivers.

Sorry, can't provide any solution, this is way above my clue level. Though, I once heard rumors were playing with BIOS settings fixed that issue.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 18, 2011)

Buddah_Finga said:
			
		

> My other message with whole *dmesg* file is on the way\ - it's still not moderated.



There was nothing in the mod queue. Are you sure it wasn't refused as being too big? Better use http://pastie.org or http://pastebin.com for big chunks of output.


----------



## Buddah_Finga (Jan 18, 2011)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> There was nothing in the mod queue. Are you sure it wasn't refused as being too big? Better use http://pastie.org or http://pastebin.com for big chunks of output.



Yeah, yeah... I've seen your post about it on another forum-thread. 'Pastie' is very useful. And my message was moderated for some time, so I've said only to wait a little... . 

Dank u vriendelijk!


----------



## Buddah_Finga (Jan 18, 2011)

bschmidt said:
			
		

> Sorry, can't provide any solution, this is way above my clue level. Though, I once heard rumors were playing with BIOS settings fixed that issue.



I understand. :\
This problem is more particular for the model of notebook I own: *Acer Aspire 5673*. I name it for those unfortunates that have PCs from the same model range. But I have an idea :i

What do you think if I try some older releases like *FreeBSD 7.3-RELEASE*, or even *FreeBSD 6.4-RELEASE*? Is there any chance that using older ones I should not encounter the same problem?

If so, I believe I can continue to learn new things on this powerful system! :stud


----------



## bschmidt (Jan 19, 2011)

Buddah_Finga said:
			
		

> I understand. :\
> This problem is more particular for the model of notebook I own: *Acer Aspire 5673*. I name it for those unfortunates that have PCs from the same model range. But I have an idea :i
> 
> What do you think if I try some older releases like *FreeBSD 7.3-RELEASE*, or even *FreeBSD 6.4-RELEASE*? Is there any chance that using older ones I should not encounter the same problem?
> ...



You can try with a bootonly iso, at least you should see the bge0 interface if it works.. doubt that though.


----------



## richardpl (Jan 19, 2011)

Hmm, maybe this is caused by some strange line in output of memcontrol.


----------



## Buddah_Finga (Jan 20, 2011)

I've solved the problem . First I will paste my configs and then I shall give some explanations.

*FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE* (but I've also successfully tried on FreeBSD 7.3-RELEASE, configuration files have been changed accordingly).

*Notebook model:* Acer Aspire 5673.

Here is my dmesg.boot -> http://pastie.org/private/8aierrkmgromzzhacviw

/boot/loader.conf ->

```
hint.acpi.0.disabled=1
legal.wpi.license_ack=1
if_wpi_load="YES"
wlan_ccmp_load="YES"
wlan_tkip_load="YES"
```

/etc/rc.conf ->

```
hostname="aspire.freebsdbox.org"
sshd_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
ifconfig_bge0="DHCP"
wlans_wpi0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="ssid MY_SSID WPA DHCP"
```

/etc/wpa_supplicant ->

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant
ctrl_interface_group=wheel

network={
  ssid="MY_SSID"
  proto=RSN
  psk="my_password"
}
```

As you remember I had problems with memory allocation needed by two LAN-WAN interafaces. FreeBSD 7.3-RELEASE even freezed during boot process with enabled wpi driver! :x
I analyzed *dmesg* and found that the ACPI (_Advanced Configuration and Power Interface_) is always trying to allocate the same address range as some devices on my notebook.
*So I needed to disable ACPI somehow!* I've looked in the Handbook, in the Internet, and I  found string, which accomplish this: 
	
	



```
hint.acpi.0.disabled=1
```
As you can see I've just wrote it in /boot/loader.conf. Now I can normaly boot the system (and not typing '2' on the _Boot screen_ each tyme I power on).

Soon after that... after first reboot I've seen *bge0* automatically. And with those config files above I'd successfully installed *xorg* using

```
pkg_add -r -v xorg
```
 with my *wlan0* from fastest (for me) FTP-site in Germany.

*Yeeehhaa!* :beergrin


----------



## bschmidt (Jan 20, 2011)

Buddah_Finga said:
			
		

> I've solved the problem .
> 
> [..]
> 
> ...



congratz!


----------

